
I Won't Be at ZendCon – Things That Matter Most - eamann
https://ttmm.io/tech/zendcon/
======
celticninja
Propose an alternative to the organisers. Who in your mind would be a suitable
alternative?

To paraphrase:

It’s one thing to say “the speakers were not diverse enough …” It’s another
thing entirely to actively encourage the organisers to hire someone who would
increase diversity.

~~~
eamann
The lead organizer is a close friend of mine. My withdrawal from the event
came after a long dialogue about exactly this. The circumstances around
ZendCon and diversity are a longer, known issue within the PHP community.

